# engine rebuild suggestions



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey everyone hopefully I will have my motor rebuilt in the not too distant future,(64 lemans conv with 326) Can anyone suggest some mild performance upgrades? Can this motor be bored out, if so how much? also can someone recommend a cam for me, do not want something too crazy maybe just a step or two above stock. I would like the car to have a little lope to it but I want it to be completely streetable and run on regular gas. Any upgrade suggestions given would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can bore it out to 0.060 over, although unless you had to I wouldn't go that far.
You could find some GTO heads for it too. As far as a cam I would do the tri-power cam with a 4bbl intake and carb. That will give your performance a kick in the pants.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

I am changing from a 326 to a 389 in my 66 Lemans and have 326 heads that have been refreshed with hardened seats available. PM me if you are interested. I'm ocated in Michigan. If you wanted to go stock, I also have the original 2 bbl and intake.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With the smaller 326, a stock 068 tripower cam will have more lope to it than if it were installed in a 389 or 400. To avoid detination on pump gas, you'll need to stick with the lower compression heads or use dished pistons and some later, big valve heads for more power. All depends on how much money you want to spend and how fast you want to go. An 068 cam, stock heads, 4 barrel or tripower and good exhaust (repop HO manifolds) should wake it right up. The two-barrel heads in the above post are probably the low compression ones (verify numbers) and would be fine on today's fuels.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> With the smaller 326, a stock 068 tripower cam will have more lope to it than if it were installed in a 389 or 400. To avoid detination on pump gas, you'll need to stick with the lower compression heads or use dished pistons and some later, big valve heads for more power. All depends on how much money you want to spend and how fast you want to go. An 068 cam, stock heads, 4 barrel or tripower and good exhaust (repop HO manifolds) should wake it right up. The two-barrel heads in the above post are probably the low compression ones (verify numbers) and would be fine on today's fuels.


I'll check the numbers tonight and post back tomorrow. We'll see what they are.


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

y2kjammer said:


> I'll check the numbers tonight and post back tomorrow. We'll see what they are.


I checked the 326 heads and they are the 094's. They have a smaller valave than the 092's that I'm using on my 389. Let me know if you are interested.
Mark


----------

